# Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?



## Kaka (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe wie vielleicht schon einige gelesen haben erst seit kurzem meinen Angelschein und bin somit Jungangler. 

Mir fällt hier ab und zu auf, dass manche sich fast schon rechtfertigen müssen wenn sie einen sagen wir mal außergewöhnlich großen Fisch entnehmen (müssen). 

Mich würde mal interessieren ob die meisten hier aus Spaß angeln oder auch vor dem Hintergrund ein leckeres Essen zu bekommen? Bei mir ist es beides. Ich angle um zu entspannen, die Natur zu genießen, aber auch ganz klar um einen leckeren Fisch zu essen. Würde einen entsprechenden Fang daher nie zurücksetzen. Einige sagen jetzt vielleicht, dass man dazu auch in den Supermarkt gehen könnte, aber ein selbst gefangener, frischer Fisch ist für mich persönlich schon was anderes. Einfach ein anderes Gefühl. Nur aus Spaß, um jeden Fisch zurückzusetzen, würde ich nicht Angeln gehen. 

Mich würde interessieren ob ihr reine "Spaß"angler seid oder ob ihr euch primär auch auf einen leckeren Fisch freut. Ich selber liebe Fisch und könnte mich nur davon ernähren :m

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen. Soll jetzt aber kein typischer pro/contra C&R Thread werden.


----------



## BountyHunter81 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Moin, gab hier neulich ne Umfrage zu.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101&highlight=umfrage


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Die Gefahr,dass es ein C&R-Trööt wird, wird wohl bestehen.
Ich gehe Angeln, weil es mir Spass macht und weil ich hin und wieder mal einen frischen Fisch in der Pfanne haben möchte.
Leider verstehen die einzelnen Fischereigesetze genau darin keinen Spass und die Tierschützer auch nicht. Und genau das ist das Problem.
In der heutigen Zeit geht es ums Maß halten und nicht um Masse, wir tragen als Angler eine Menge Verantwortung was Fischbestände betrifft.
Alle jammern, dass die Bestände rückläufig sind und viele knüppeln drauf los, als wenn es Morgen verboten wird.
Bestes Beispiel ist der AAL:
früher waren massenfänge möglich, heute steht er auf der roten Liste und ist bedroht. In einem geschlossenen See ohne Zu- und Abfluss ist es fast egal, ob er entnommen wird oder nicht, er kann sich nicht reproduzieren, denn er kann nicht abwandern. Im Fluß oder Kanal wiederum ist es anders, hier kann er u.U. ins Meer abwandern und dann auch laichen.
Insofern kann ich nicht verstehen, dass bisher nur BaWü hier ein Aalangelverbot ausgesprochen hat, irgendwie halbherzig, nur Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht.
Wo liegt unsere Verantwortung: genau bei der maßvollen Entnahme bzw. beim Schutz der Laichfische, ich brauche keine 50 Zander in der Truhe oder den präparierten Schädel eines Rekordhechtes, ggf. reicht mir dann das Foto.
Nur totale Entnahmeverweigerung ist auch nicht die Lösung, das fördert nur die Gegner des Angelns, Stichwort Tierquälerei...
Und... was wir gar nicht gebrauchen können ist die gegenseitige Anscheixxerei oder militante Jagd nach "Abschlägern", tut uns nicht gut.
Der Spass an der Angelei findet in erster Linie im Kopf statt, auch wenn manche Zeitgenossen meinen, dass es reiner Nahrungserwerb ist, hat wohl heute kaum einer nötig ...
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kaka (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Wo liegt unsere Verantwortung: genau bei der maßvollen Entnahme bzw. beim Schutz der Laichfische, ich brauche keine 50 Zander in der Truhe oder den präparierten Schädel eines Rekordhechtes, ggf. reicht mir dann das Foto.
> 
> Der Spass an der Angelei findet in erster Linie im Kopf statt, auch wenn manche Zeitgenossen meinen, dass es reiner Nahrungserwerb ist, hat wohl heute kaum einer nötig ...



zum ersten Absatz: So sehe ich das auch. Wenn ich jetzt z.B 3-4 mal die Woche angeln gehen würde und ständig die Maximalzahl der erlaubten Fische fangen würde, würde ich bestimmt auch nicht alles zum Verzehr mitnehmen weil einfach zu viel zum Verzehr. Kommt bei mir aber nicht in Frage da ich sagen wir mal etwa 2-3 Mal im Monat zum Angeln gehen werde. 

zum zweiten Absatz: Klar hat das keiner nötig, aber der selbst gefangene Fisch schmeckt einfach besser und man ist, zumindest als Anfänger, mächtig stolz auf seinen Fang und er schmeckt daher einfach besser als ein Lebensmittelindustriefisch. Auch wenn es vielleicht nur die Psyche ist, die einem das einredet


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Der selbst mit der Angel gefangene und frisch verzehrte Fisch ist definitiv besser. Nicht nur im Geschmack, sondern auch aus ernährungswissenschadftlicher Sicht. Dazu kommt dann auch noch, dass es bedeutend ökoligischer ist, einen einzelnen Fisch zum Zwecke des Verzehrs gezielt zu entnehmen, als auf ein fertiges Filet zurückzugreifen, zu dessen Herstellung womöglich haufenweise Beifang entsteht, der erstickt und erdrückt wurde und womöglich grenzwertig gelagert wurde. Oder dessen Aufzucht unter sehr fragwürdigen Umweltbedingungen stattfand, siehe Zucht- und Aquafarmingfische.

Darum mit Spaß an der Freude Angeln und maßvoll seine Fänge zur Pfanne begleiten. Der Goldene Mittelweg eben!


----------



## Lenzibald (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Servus.
Ich geh angeln zur Erholung und weils mir Spass macht. Gut das wir in Ösiland noch selber entscheiden können ob wir nen Fisch mitnehmen oder nicht. Ich entnehme Fisch wie mir danach ist oft ein oder  zwei Monate gar keinen und dann mal einen oder zwei vielmehr Fisch esse ich nicht. Jeder soll mitnehmen was erlaubt ist und gut is.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

zum zweiten Absatz: Klar hat das keiner nötig, aber der selbst gefangene Fisch schmeckt einfach besser und man ist, zumindest als Anfänger, mächtig stolz auf seinen Fang und er schmeckt daher einfach besser als ein Lebensmittelindustriefisch. Auch wenn es vielleicht nur die Psyche ist, die einem das einredet [/QUOTE]

Bin ich ja bei Dir, nur, viele Angelkollegen knüppeln ab, nur weil irgendwo irgendwas gesagt wurde oder in einem Gesetz geschrieben steht.
Es muss begriffen werden, dass hier nicht endlos die Natur nachliefert und nachliefern kann und Besatzfisch aus Zuchtbetrieben ist schon gar keine Lösung. 
In Bezug auf Nahrungserwerb meine ich die Aussagen per Gesetz als alleinigen Grund, das ist antiquiert und nicht mehr zeitgemäß .
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## paulmeyers (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Jo das hatte ich hier auch angemerkt das sich viele "Angelkollegen" wortwörtlich an das Abknüppelgebot halten, aber jede andere Regelung sehr weit aus legen.

Denke mal die meisten einigermaßen intelligenten Menschen erkennen das es Sinn macht in einer "Bratpfannengröße" zu entnehmen und große Fische maximal zu fotografieren und zur Aufrechterhaltung der Art das Tier schonend zurückgesetzt wird.


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Dieser Trööt verdeutlich bis jetzt vor allem wieder mal eines. Der Fingerzeig auf die anderen, die ganz die bösen anderen. Das ist nicht wichtig. Wichtig ist, was du selber machst!


----------



## MaxiDelme (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

In erster Linie gehe ich zum Spaß und zur Erholung ans Wasser, nicht zum Nahrungserwerb.

Mitgenommen wird, was ich verwerten kann / möchte. Eigentlich nehme ich nur Aale und Barsche mit nach Hause.

Bald kommt ein Räucherofen ins Haus, da wird sicherlich erst einmal mehr Fisch entnommen.

VG
Maxi


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Andal schrieb:


> Dieser Trööt verdeutlich bis jetzt vor allem wieder mal eines. Der Fingerzeig auf die anderen, die ganz die bösen anderen. Das ist nicht wichtig. Wichtig ist, was du selber machst!



Ich bin wieder mal deiner Meinung. Jahrelang habe ich fast ca. 97% meiner Fische wieder zurückgesetzt. Inzwischen Angel ich mehr auf Fische die man auch essen kann und entnehme auch öfters mal welche. Trotzdem ist der Spass am Angeln der Hauptgrund und ob ich eine Mahlzeit fange, nach wie vor völlig egal.

Zu deinem Punkt mit dem Fingerzeigen. Es reicht leider, wenn an einem Gewässer ein paar hardcore Knüppler auftauchen um den Bestand nachhaltig zu plätten. Oder zumindest die angeltechnisch interessanten Fische zu entnehmen. Von daher ist einfach gewähren lassen aus Sicht der Leute, die auch gerne mal einen größeren Fisch fangen (und zurücksetzen) ihrer Sache nicht dienlich.

Man muss sich halt im klaren sein, das die großen Fische nur vereinzelt vorkommen und im Gegenzug aber extrem viel Laich produzieren und damit eine Menge Nachkommen produzieren. Fehlen diese Fische in einem Gewässer erst einmal, dann ist es ökologisch aus dem Gleichgewicht und angeltechnisch völlig uninteressant.


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Gesundheitlich bedingt überlasse ich die Aufregung über die anderen gerne den Jungen und den Fiten. Nach zwei Herzinfarkten sei mir dieser Egoismus vergönnt.


----------



## MaxiDelme (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Keine Sorge, das Aufregen übernehme ich für dich.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Uh, dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Glück, das in deinem Fall *nicht* aller guten Dinge...

Zum Thema. Leben und Leben lassen ist eine gute Sache. Funktioniert in diesem Fall jedeoch nicht. Mal davon abgesehen das es gleich doppelt ironisch ist...

Ausserdem kann man auch das Verhalten anderer kritisieren, ohne gleich den Puls auf Anschlag zu haben.


----------



## Cobra HH (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Kaka schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es beides. Ich angle um zu entspannen, die Natur zu genießen, aber auch ganz klar um einen leckeren Fisch zu essen. Würde einen entsprechenden Fang daher nie zurücksetzen.



Was den ersten satz betrifft, ist es bei mir genauso, beim zweiten kommt es bei Hecht und Zander auf die größe an. Nicht das ich ne schöne Dame (ab 95 cm C&R) habe.
Bei Barsche ist es Menge und größe und bei Aal ab 45 cm


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Ich gehe angeln, weil ich gern in der Natur bin und meine Ruhe habe. Es macht mir Spaß meine Techniken zu verbessern, neue Dinge zu probieren und Gewässer zu erkunden. Natürlich habe ich auch immer das Ziel einen Fisch zu fangen und diesen dann zu verwerten. 

Letzteres ist für mich persönlich auch die einzige Rechtfertigung um überhaupt zu angeln. Ich möchte mich und auch die gesamte Anglerschaft nicht angreifbar machen, daher handel ich auch nach Vorschrift, auch wenn mir einiges auch nicht passt... und dazu gehört u. a. (jedenfalls hier) Fische zu entnehmen, wenn nichts dagegen spricht.

Natürlich könnte man sagen, es sei nicht mehr Zeitgemäß bzw. nötig Fische zu fangen  / zu angeln, da man Fische auch im Laden bekommt. Gefangene Fische sind aber geschmacklich / qualitativ besser und man unterstützt dabei nicht die Ausbeutung natürlicher Fischbestände durch die Fischerei und somit trägt man auch ein Teil zum Naturschutz bei.


----------



## Kaka (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Zu deinem Punkt mit dem Fingerzeigen. Es reicht leider, wenn an einem Gewässer ein paar hardcore Knüppler auftauchen um den Bestand nachhaltig zu plätten. Oder zumindest die angeltechnisch interessanten Fische zu entnehmen. Von daher ist einfach gewähren lassen aus Sicht der Leute, die auch gerne mal einen größeren Fisch fangen (und zurücksetzen) ihrer Sache nicht dienlich.



Das heißt beim Hecht z.B. ab welcher Größe? Du würdest z.B was sagen wenn du siehst wie jemand einen Hechtdame ab 1 m entnimmt? Verstehe ich dich richtig?


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Ich gehe aus beiden Gründen Angeln. Ich freue mich wenn ich mal einen Fisch für die Pfanne mitnehme. Aber ich bin keiner von denen die alles Totprügeln was schuppen hat und sie fangen. Bei hechten zum Beispiel habe ich ein persönliches Küchenmaß. Das geht von 65cm-85cm. Und dann wird auch nur mit genommen was zu tief geschluckt hat .  Das geht bei eher kleinen ködern ja recht schnell . Wenn beispilsweise ein 90er einen kleinen popper einatmet, dann findest du schon mal den Haken im schlund oder den Kiemenbögen wieder. Nicht schön aber zum Krebsfutter muss er ja nun auch wieder nicht werden. Wenn alles in Ordnung ist und sich der Fisch nicht sonderlich Weh getan hat dann geht er wieder zurück.


----------



## Purist (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Zu deinem Punkt mit dem Fingerzeigen. Es reicht leider, wenn an einem Gewässer ein paar hardcore Knüppler auftauchen um den Bestand nachhaltig zu plätten. Oder zumindest die angeltechnisch interessanten Fische zu entnehmen. Von daher ist einfach gewähren lassen aus Sicht der Leute, die auch gerne mal einen größeren Fisch fangen (und zurücksetzen) ihrer Sache nicht dienlich.



Was sind Hardcore-Knüppler? Ich denke da immer an die Musikrichtung und einen Drummer derselben.
Bestand plätten geht quasi gar nicht, es sei denn, es wird nichts besetzt und es ist ein geschlossenes Gewässer. Selbst bei offenen haben Vereine i.d.R. ein Entnahmeverbot was die Menge bestimmter Fischarten betrifft. 



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Man muss sich halt im klaren sein, das die großen Fische nur vereinzelt vorkommen und im Gegenzug aber extrem viel Laich produzieren und damit eine Menge Nachkommen produzieren. Fehlen diese Fische in einem Gewässer erst einmal, dann ist es ökologisch aus dem Gleichgewicht und angeltechnisch völlig uninteressant.



Woher stammt dieses Ammenmärchen: "Großer Fisch = extrem viel Laich"? Gibt's dazu Belege, Studien, Untersuchungen? Wenn ja, wo denn? Mein biologisches Wissen geht eher in die Richtung: Alter Fisch = mehr genetische Schäden u.a. auch im Laich, entsprechender Nachwuchs, was ganz toll für ein Gewässer ist.

Ich vermute, hinter solchen "Ideen" steckt eher der Wunsch nach besonders vielen großen Fängen, solange sich auch alle anderen brav an C&R halten. Ist das im Sinne der Natur, überalterte Fischbestände, was gerade bei Raubfischen den Nachwuchs erheblich dezimiert? #d


@Kaka:
Ich gehe angeln um später frischren Fisch auf dem Teller zu haben, den Spass hat man nebenbei an der gesamten Sache. 
Will ich Spass mit lebenden Tieren haben, ohne sie umzubringen, gehe ich mit meinem Hund laufen und spielen.


----------



## gründler (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Ein ausgedrillter fisch ist voll mit Streßhormonen.

Ein fisch aus dem Aufzuchtbecken wird gekeschert und kriegt ein auf die Rübe,also wenig Streß und somit besseres fleisch.

Schweine Rinder ...kommen vorher in einen Ruheraum 24 Std. bevor die Zange oder der Bolzen kommt.Alles Regeln um das fleisch Streßfrei zu halten.

Ein flüchtiges Stück Rehwild spricht man nicht an wegen dem Streß..usw.

*Wie kommt man nun auf die Idee das ein gedrillter fisch das beste fleisch liefert???*


Ps: Ich bin Spaßangler,auch Reite ich aus Spaß und halte Zierfische aus Spaß in engen Glasbecken....etc.usw.


Die Deutsche Heuchelei nimmt echt Perverse formen an.




 Ach ja ab und zu haue ich auch mal nen fisch tot,aus freiem Willen.


|wavey:


----------



## TropicOrange (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ein ausgedrillter fisch ist voll mit Streßhormonen.
> 
> Ein fisch aus dem Aufzuchtbecken wird gekeschert und kriegt ein auf die Rübe,also wenig Streß und somit besseres fleisch.
> ...



Dass sich der Anteil an Stresshormonen im selbstgefangenen Fisch negativ auf dessen Fleischqualität auswirkt, wäre mir neu. Da würde ich mich sehr über eine wissenschaftliche Quelle freuen. 

Rinder müssen zum Beispiel auch erstmal einige Tage im Kühlhaus abhängen, damit die entstehenden Milchsäurebakterien die Leichenstarre aufheben und das Fleisch genussfähig machen können. Machst du das beim Fisch genauso?


----------



## gründler (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Dass sich der Anteil an Stresshormonen im selbstgefangenen Fisch negativ auf dessen Fleischqualität auswirkt, wäre mir neu. Da würde ich mich sehr über eine wissenschaftliche Quelle freuen.
> 
> Googel hilft.
> 
> ...


 



Ich hältere meine fische erst,und töte sie wenn sie sich beruhigt haben.

Aber die Norweger und Eskimos die hängen die frischen fische hin,die sind uns Deutschen aber eh voraus. 

|wavey:


----------



## TropicOrange (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Tut mir leid, ich habe trotz ausgiebiger google-Suche nichts vernünftiges gefunden. Hilfst du mir bitte auf die Sprünge?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Zu 90% Spaßangler.

Aber *jeder* so,wie er mag.

Toleranz halt..dogmatische Glaubenskämpfe haben Menschen noch nie wirklich weiter gebracht. |krach:

Geschweige denn bei etwas so banalem wie dem Angeln |uhoh:

@Tropic
http://books.google.de/books?id=pgb...6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=laktat bei fischen&f=false

1.14.4
Anaerobiose bei Fischen


----------



## Kotzi (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Ich mache dies tatsächlich so. 
Minimum 1 Tag im Kühlschrank liegen bevor der Fisch gegessen wird.
Die Erklärung dazu weiß ich nicht mehr genau aber hat was damit zu tun 
dass sich der Fisch am ersten Tag in der Pfanne gerne noch "kräuselt".
Schmeckt mir einfach wirklich besser.
Viele Fische reifen sogar in Japan fürs Sushi.

Ich persönlich glaube die Geschichte ,dass große Fische nicht schmecken, nicht. Oftmals muss nur die Transchicht entfernt werden, Kiemen bei Fischen die in Schlammigen Gewässern zu Hause waren entfernt oder gehäutet werden. 

Ich esse Fisch den ich selber fangen kann eigentlich auch und greife nicht auf Industrieware zurück. Ein paarmal bin ich damit richtig auf die Nase gefallen , besonders bei Fischen die mit Schleppnetzten gefangen wurden, das hat richtig mies geschmeckt.
Ausnahme mache ich bei Sushi und mal kleinen Exotischen Wünschen,
und das kriege ich bei meinem Fischhändler. Zb der Lachs kommt aus Norwegen und schmeckt direkt anders als der erdrückte aus dem Atlantischen Ozean.

Also ich angel weil es mir Spaß macht und esse auch gerne den Fisch den ich fange, bin aber weit davon entfernt alles mit nach Hause zu nehmen was an den Haken geht, da gibts unzählige Szenarien wieso der Fisch wieder schwimmen darf.


----------



## gründler (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich habe trotz ausgiebiger google-Suche nichts vernünftiges gefunden. Hilfst du mir bitte auf die Sprünge?


 

Ich kann dir nur erzählen das dieses damals im Gerichtsaal in Rinteln gefallen ist,bezw.erwähnt wurde (Setzkescherurteil).

Streßabbau Hormone...Fleischquali....Quellen hab ich nicht,aber frag doch mal Dr.Airlinghaus oder andere Biologen..etc.

Oder nen Koch,die lernen sowas ja auch oder kennen sich damit aus.

|wavey:


----------



## TropicOrange (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ich mache dies tatsächlich so.
> Minimum 1 Tag im Kühlschrank liegen bevor der Fisch gegessen wird.
> Die Erklärung dazu weiß ich nicht mehr genau aber hat was damit zu tun
> dass sich der Fisch am ersten Tag in der Pfanne gerne noch "kräuselt".
> ...



Die Erfahrung konnte ich bisher noch nicht machen. Bei mir "kräuselt" sich der Fisch nie. Egal, ob ich ihn direkt nach dem Angeln in die Pfanne haue, er 2 Tage im Kühlschrank oder einige Wochen in der Gefriertruhe war.


----------



## TropicOrange (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur erzählen das dieses damals im Gerichtsaal in Rinteln gefallen ist,bezw.erwähnt wurde (Setzkescherurteil).
> 
> Streßabbau Hormone...Fleischquali....Quellen hab ich nicht,aber frag doch mal Dr.Airlinghaus oder andere Biologen..etc.
> 
> ...



Naja, in irgendwelchen Urteilsbegründungen wird ja zeitweise viel behauptet, wenn der Tag lang ist. Ich hab gerade ne gute Freundin, die studierte Biologin und Hobbyanglerin ist, angerufen. Sie meinte, es werden zwar zentnerweise Stresshormone beim Drill ausgeschüttet, diese schaden der Fleischqualität aber nicht. Die Unterschiede lägen zwar im messbaren, aber nicht mehr im sensorisch spürbaren Bereich. Blindverkostungen, die sie während ihres Studiums mit einem anderen angelnden Kommilitonen gemacht hat, haben diese These auch unterstützt. Die gedrillte Baggerseeforelle schmeckte deutlich aromatischer und weniger "fischig", als ihre TK-Kollegin von Aldi.

Viel wichtiger ist die Zubereitung bzgl. Temperatur, Brat- bzw. Backdauer, Würzung, etc. pp.


----------



## GeorgeB (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Bei Warmblütern ist es vereinfacht formuliert so, dass im Muskelfleisch im Stress getöteter Tiere durch Glykogenverlust bei der Reife (Durchlauf der Totenstarre) nicht mehr genügend Milchsäure gebildet wird, und das Fleisch dadurch zäher wird. Das ich biochemisch erwiesen, und von mir auch in der Praxis überprüft worden. Stimmt absolut. Ein ruhig stehender Bock "liegt im Knall", bedeutet zartes Fleisch. 

Bei Fischen, so vermute ich, haben wir in der Praxis keine Vergleiche. Stresshormone dürften in Sekundenschnelle ausgestoßen werden. Ich sag nur: Tooooooooooorrrrrrr. Oder der berühmte "Mordsschreck". Ich glaube kaum, dass man unter normalen Bedingungen(!) Fische töten kann, ohne sie zu stressen. Ergo wird kaum jemand von uns jemals wissentlich einen stressfrei getöteten Fisch verzehrt haben.


----------



## Purist (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Ich esse Fisch den ich selber fangen kann eigentlich auch und greife nicht auf Industrieware zurück. Ein paarmal bin ich damit richtig auf die Nase gefallen , besonders bei Fischen die mit Schleppnetzten gefangen wurden, das hat richtig mies geschmeckt.
> Ausnahme mache ich bei Sushi und mal kleinen Exotischen Wünschen,
> und das kriege ich bei meinem Fischhändler. Zb der Lachs kommt aus Norwegen und schmeckt direkt anders als der erdrückte aus dem Atlantischen Ozean.



Schau dir doch die heutige Fischindustrie an. Nichts gegen Zucht, solange sie ohne Medikamenteneinsatz (nicht zu viele Fische pro Becken), Verschmutzung anderer Gewässer und mit ordentlichem Futter (kein Fischmehl!) erfolgt, für Importware trifft das selten zu. Lachs esse ich grundsätzlich gar nicht, vielleicht ändert sich das einmal, wenn ich einen fange. |rolleyes
Nicht nur weil mich die Zuchtmethoden abschrecken, das Chemiezeug um das Fleisch rot zu färben, geht nicht, Eier mit gefärbtem Dotter meide ich aber auch wie die Pest.

Die Fischerei, wie sie noch von kleineren Kuttern in der Nordsee betrieben wird, die auch kontrolliert werden, mag noch okay sein, alles andere auf den Weltmeeren ist Massenindustrie mit bekannten Folgen. 
Dann noch die Methoden des Fischhandels, das "vollpumpen" (auch chemisch) mit Wasser, um die Kilozahl zu erhöhen und die üblichen Verbrauchertricks "nennen wir den Köhler einfach mal Seelachs".. Nein. 

Der letzte gekaufte Fisch, den ich gegessen habe, waren ein paar kleine Schollen. Hätte ich damals meine vier Ruten mitgehabt, hätte ich sie mir in doppelter Größe, mit ein paar Flundern dazwischen, selbst fangen können. |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Die wesentlichen Vorteile von selbstgefangenem Fisch liegen doch klar auf der Hand. Wenn ich mir nicht selber ein Bein stelle und die Kühlkette unterbreche, oder sonstwie Mist baue, dann ist dieser Fisch frischer, als alles, was mir der Fischhandel anbieten kann und es ist Fisch der aus keiner Massenmast entstammt. Sieht man mal von FoPu-Ware und frisch besetzten Teichmöpsen ab.

Zudem obliegt mir ganz alleine, was endlich auf meinem Teller landet. Was keiner speziellen Schonung unterliegt, kann ich nach Belieben und Bedarf entnehmen. Selbst wenn das der kapitale Hecht ist und ich genügend Esser am Tisch habe, ist das legitim und legal sowieso. Das religiös betriebene C&R kann das nicht. Wenn mir danach ist, dann ist mir danach!

Ob ich das nötig habe? Ja! Denn wen ich bewirte, der ist mir lieb und teuer, andere Menschen haben an meinem Tisch keinen Platz. Da ist mir und meinen Gästen das Beste gerade gut genug.

Außerdem komme ich nicht aus Kanaan und speise die ganze Mischpoche mit drei Rotaugen, zwei altbackenen Semmeln und einer Halben Bier!


----------



## Kotzi (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Joa und ich machs halt, ich liebe Sushi über alles und da hält mich dann sowas nicht ab, genauso nicht dass Thunfisch nicht wirklich nachhaltig befischt wird, wirds beim Aal auch und er wird an jeder Ecke gegessen und gefangen.
Und die Zucht in Norwegen ist wenigstens nicht so schlimm wie die in Chile( Fjorde müssen gewechselt werden um die Belastung nicht zu erhöhen, es gibt höchstgrenzen für Medikamenteneinsatz ),
und mir schmeckt der Fisch den mein Fischhändler mir verkauft. Würde ich  jedoch nicht angeln und würde nur Supermarkt-Fisch kennen würde ich vermutlich gar keinen essen, so gibts meistens einmal die Woche oder mindestens alle zwei Wochen Fisch.


----------



## chris_85 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Ich verwerte alles was gefangen wird. Ausnahme natürlich untermaßiger Fisch. allerdings lässt sich mit der Wahl des Köders schon einiges ausrichten in Richtung Zielfisch.

Ein Jäger geht auch nicht nur aus spaß an der freude in den Wald um aufs Wild zu ballern.


----------



## Gohann (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Bei mir hat es sich im Lauf der Jahre (32) so entwickelt: Zuerst mal alles mitgenommen zu Testen. Danach nur noch Fische getötet, die ich auch wirklich esse. Habe nichts davon alles abzuknüppeln was ich fange. Wenn jemand seinen Fang, egal ob es 20 Rotaugen oder 10 Brassen sind mitnimmt und verzehrt soll mir das auch egal sein. Wenn jemand einen Großkarpfen oder-hecht nach dem Foto freilässt ebenfalls. Ich halte nur nichts von gegenseitiger Schlechtmacherei! Ausserdem kann ich nicht verstehen, warum ich einen Fisch den ich verzehren möchte nicht Hältern darf bevor ich ihn mit nach Hause nehme. Mir geht es da in erster Linie um die Qualität.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Tino (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Andal schrieb:


> Die wesentlichen Vorteile von selbstgefangenem Fisch liegen doch klar auf der Hand. Wenn ich mir nicht selber ein Bein stelle und die Kühlkette unterbreche, oder sonstwie Mist baue, dann ist dieser Fisch frischer, als alles, was mir der Fischhandel anbieten kann und es ist Fisch der aus keiner Massenmast entstammt. Sieht man mal von FoPu-Ware und frisch besetzten Teichmöpsen ab.
> 
> Zudem obliegt mir ganz alleine, was endlich auf meinem Teller landet. Was keiner speziellen Schonung unterliegt, kann ich nach Belieben und Bedarf entnehmen. Selbst wenn das der kapitale Hecht ist und ich genügend Esser am Tisch habe, ist das legitim und legal sowieso. Das religiös betriebene C&R kann das nicht. Wenn mir danach ist, dann ist mir danach!
> 
> ...




Besser hätt ich es nicht beschreiben können ! #6


----------



## Rosi (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Na die Frage erübrigt sich doch. Aus lauter Spaß mal so angeln zu gehen ist verboten. Das ist Tierquälerei. Den Fischen Namen zu geben, Foto und Tschüß bis zum nächsten Mal. Bleiben wir doch bei selektiver Entnahme. Ich entnehme was ich verwerten kann, halte mich an die Mindestmaße und höre auf, wenn es genug ist. Ich wechsle auch die Stelle, wenn der Kindergarten beißt. Doch ich muß mich nicht entschuldigen, wenn ich den 10 fetten Dorsch einsacke. Oder den 100ten Hering.|rolleyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Ostsee und kleinere Teiche im Süsswasser sind auch nur bedingt zu vergleichen. Mit der Angel wirst du den Dorsch- oder Heringsbestand kaum plätten können. Den Hecht- oder Karpfenbestand aber schon.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Nur mal so als Anmerkung. Wer nicht aus dem Grund "Spass" zum Angeln geht, der soll das Hobby aufgeben und sich den Fisch kaufen. Das kommt günstiger.

Der Zusatz das Angeln aus "Spass" verboten ist, ist letztlich auch nur ein Sargnagel auf dem Weg den Angelsport hier abzuschaffen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Spaß beim Angeln zu haben ist ja nicht gesetzlich verboten...in Kombination mit Verwertungsabsicht. Angeln wird höchstens mal abgeschafft oder mehr eingeschränkt, wenn die meisten Angler nur noch aus reinem Spaß angeln und das öffentlich breittreten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Am besten wäre es doch, wenn wir in Deutschland allen Menschen das verbieten, was ihnen Spass macht. Dann wären wir hier vielleicht endlich glücklich.


----------



## TropicOrange (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Der Zusatz das Angeln aus "Spass" verboten ist, ist letztlich auch nur ein Sargnagel auf dem Weg den Angelsport hier abzuschaffen.



Das sehe ich nicht so. Auch ich als vorwiegender Kochtopfangler knüpple nicht jeden Fisch ab. Wenn er zu klein oder so groß ist, sodass ich ihn nicht mehr verwerten kann oder will, weil die Gefriertruhe beispielsweise schon mehr als voll mit Karpfen ist, geht er zurück. Aber die Begründung, dass C&R (u.a.) eine Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass der Angelsport in Deutschland nicht gänzlich verboten wird, halte ich für mehr als an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Da bist du ganz schön auf dem Glatteis in Bayern.


----------



## TropicOrange (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Da bist du ganz schön auf dem Glatteis in Bayern.



Kommt immer auf den Verein an. Wo kein Richter, da kein Henker. Oder so ähnlich. #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Klasse. Jemanden kritisieren der die vielen Einschränkungen kritisiert, sich dann aber selber nicht an das Landesknüppelgebot halten. Doppelmoral in Reinkultur!


----------



## gründler (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Klasse. Jemanden kritisieren der die vielen Einschränkungen kritisiert, sich dann aber selber nicht an das Landesknüppelgebot halten. Doppelmoral in Reinkultur!


 

Hermann Löhns es brennt die Heide,Hermann Löhns die Heide brennt.


#h


----------



## Andal (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



gründler schrieb:


> Hermann Löhns es brennt die Heide,Hermann Löhns die Heide brennt.



Keep cool Hermann. Die ist ja nicht so groß und das Grünzeug wächst wieder nach.


----------



## Purist (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es doch, wenn wir in Deutschland allen Menschen das verbieten, was ihnen Spass macht. Dann wären wir hier vielleicht endlich glücklich.



Ich glaube du willst noch immer nicht den Widerspruch zwischen C&R und dem vernünftigen, tierschutzgerechtem, Umgang mit einem Tier (Fisch) sehen. 

Wenn ich keinen Fisch verzehren will, stelle ich ihm auch nicht mit Köder und Haken nach. Fische schwimmen in unseren Gewässern nicht zur Freude von Leuten herum, die glauben, Angeln seie vom Menschen zum Spasshaben erfunden worden. Fische sind weder Spielzeug, noch ein Sportgerät, sondern Lebewesen, und so sollte man mit ihnen auch umgehen. Entweder man betrachtet sie als potentielles Nahrungsmittel, was sie für den Menschen seit Jahrtausenden sind, oder man lässt sie in Ruhe.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Deine Ansicht. Meine ist eine andere. 

Wenn man berücksichtigt, was sich Tiere untereinander antun oder die Menschen den Tieren durch die Massentierhaltung oder sonst. Forschung, dann ist das C&R natürlich das größte Übel von allen. #q

Ich verfolge durchaus meine Interessen und hab auch die Eier um das zu sagen. Ich brauch mein Gewissen nicht beruhigen, indem ich hier Moralapostel spiele, damit ich beruhigt Gen-Steroid-Massentierhaltungs-Zuchttiere fressen kann, oder mir irgendwelche Kosmetika in Gesicht schmieren kann, wo auch zig Tiere unter Tierversuchen gelitten haben.

Die Leute die sich echauffieren sind i.d.r. genau diejenigen, die unter "Wasser predigen und Wein saufen" fallen.

Das Sprichwort "Leben und Leben lassen" ist wohl doch für einen Großteil der Bevölkerung zu kompliziert.


----------



## Kaka (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Purist schrieb:


> Wenn ich keinen Fisch verzehren will, stelle ich ihm auch nicht mit Köder und Haken nach. Fische schwimmen in unseren Gewässern nicht zur Freude von Leuten herum, die glauben, Angeln seie vom Menschen zum Spasshaben erfunden worden. Fische sind weder Spielzeug, noch ein Sportgerät, sondern Lebewesen, und so sollte man mit ihnen auch umgehen. Entweder man betrachtet sie als potentielles Nahrungsmittel, was sie für den Menschen seit Jahrtausenden sind, oder man lässt sie in Ruhe.



So in etwa sehe ich das auch. Nur zum Spaß hätte ich keinen Angelschein gemacht. Es macht zwar Spaß und bringt Ruhe und Erholung, aber für mich eben nur mit dem Hintergrund, dass ich dann auch was leckeres zum Essen gefangen habe. Nur zu Angeln um so gut wie jeden Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen macht für mich persönlich keinen Sinn. Aber das soll jeden handhaben wie er es will und wie es jeder mit sich vereinbaren kann.

Freut mich, dass hier so eine rege Diskussion ohne große Anfeindungen stattfindet! Genauso habe ich es mir vorgestellt


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Mal so zur Anmerkung. Ich kenne eine Menge Leute die gezielt auf Karpfen angeln und dort auch jeden Fisch wieder zurücksetzen. In dem Bereich also 100%ige C&R Leute sind.

Bis auf ein, evtl. 2 Leute gehen aber alle von den Karpfenanglern auch nochmal auf andere Fische los und nehmen auch welche mit. Sei es mal ein Zander oder Aal, Regenbogner oder Meerforellen. 

Und nun? 

100%ige Releaser kenne ich auch kaum. Jeder hat schonmal einen Fisch verwertet. Trotzdem würden sich Karpfenangler ihr Hobby innerhalb von einem Jahr selber kaputt machen. Dann wäre der Bestand platt. Und Raubfschangeln ist eben doch interessanter, wenn mal ein Meterhecht oder ein +40cm Barsch anbeissen kann und eben nicht alles geplättet wird.

Es sagt ja garkeiner was dagegen, dass die Kochtopfleute mal Fisch essen wollen!

Es muss nur eben nicht sein, das eimerweise Barsche oder komplette Hechtbestände in Truhen landen. Und genau das kommt immer wieder vor und macht das Angeln an manchen Gewässern recht uninteressant. Manche bekommen eben den Hals nicht voll, so gierig sind die. 

Das muss mal gesagt werden!

Wer Freude daran hat, an Gewässern zu hocken wo die maximale Fischgröße bei Mindestmaß+10cm liegt, der hat recht geringe Ansprüche...

Also wie gesagt. Die meisten "zurücksetzer" haben garkein Problem damit, wenn ihr mal ein Fisch essen wollt. Nur es wäre schön, wenn nicht grade die paar wenigen wirklich interessanten Fische (+30 Pfd Karpfen, Meterhechte oder +40cm Barsche) aus den Gewässern verschwinden. 

Das ist im Prinzip die einzige Sache zwischen "Zurücksetzern" und "Kochtopangelern".

Und es ist sehr schade, das es bis auf in einigen privaten Gewässern darüber keinen Konsens gibt...#q


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Kaka schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass hier so eine rege Diskussion ohne große Anfeindungen stattfindet! Genauso habe ich es mir vorgestellt



Dank auch an die Moderation die hier noch nicht eingegriffen hat, obwohl wir uns wegen der angrenzenden C&R Diskussion durchaus im Graubereich der Forenregeln aufhalten. #c :m #h


----------



## TropicOrange (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Deine Ansicht. Meine ist eine andere.
> 
> Wenn man berücksichtigt, was sich Tiere untereinander antun oder die Menschen den Tieren durch die Massentierhaltung oder sonst. Forschung, dann ist das C&R natürlich das größte Übel von allen. #q
> 
> ...



Quatsch. Nur weil ein weitschichtiger Verwandter meines Nachbarn in Auschwitz Juden vergast hat, darf ich trotzdem nicht meine Frau schlagen. 

Das eigene Fehlverhalten durch noch größeres Fehlverhalten von anderen zu relativieren, ist nichts als ein billiges Ablenkungsmanöver. 
Natürlich gehe ich angeln, weil es mir Spaß macht, Fische zu fangen. Trotzdem gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass diese Fische nur dazu existieren, dass ich durch den Fang derselbigen meinen Spaß habe.


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

wusste lange nicht, ob ich hier schreibe. aber es ist wie immer, man sollte viele seiten sehen! 
ich werde deshalb auch nur MEINE eigene sichtweise dazu posten:
ich angle unter ziemlich den selben gesichtspunkten wie der te, ich habe "spass" daran, in und mit der natur zu sein, ich entspanne dabei und versuche dabei, auch eine nahrungsergänzung für mich und familie zu fangen. ich fange nur köderfische, wie ich meine, am selben tag oder urlaub verbrauchen zu können, entweder kommt die "stippe" danach zur seite oder ich verändere die teigkugel grössenmässig danach so, dass nur noch größere fische beißen können. ich release danach fische, die einer verwertung nicht "lohnen" ( ich verwerte auch fische, die andere "reinschmeißen" würden, brassenbuletten schmecken nun mal geil ;-) ) ich werfe stark verletzte fische nicht zurück. ich versuche, gefangene fische, egal, ob ich sie verwerte oder release so schonend wie möglich zu behandeln. ich entscheide mich von anfang an, was ich verwerten will, d. h. es kann auch mal sein, dass ich fische release, obwohl ich nicht weiß, ob ich wirklich größere fange. wenn es "zu gut" läuft, ändere ich köder oder methode ( das vor allem beim meeresangen) ich kann mit "schneidertagen" umgehen, weil mir der "spass" ausreicht.
ich finde aber auch angler "nicht gut", die alles abknüppeln, was sie fangen, die "alles maßige" mitnehmen, was ihnen an die angel gerät", weil es schon leute geben wird, die es ihnen abnehmen" und vor allem "angler", die ausschließlich für "geile" fotos angeln! ich angle nun seit bestimmt 40 jahren, aber "gestellte" fotos von fängen von mir gibt's nicht all zu viele. wenn ich in meinem nächsten norwegenurlaub solche zulassen sollte, dann wurde der fisch vorher ordentlich getötet oder ich weiß, dass er "überlebensfähig" releast werden kann.
wie oben, DAS ist MEINE meinung! ;-)
so und nicht anders hab ich es von meinen vorfahren gelernt und mir war/ ist es schei... egal, was funktionäre oder "tierrechtler" dazu meinen! und bezweifle, dass "wahre" tierschützer dazu bisher "sachliche" gegenargumente haben. |kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

@ TropicOrange: Ich glaube mit dem Vergleich bist du etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.

Ich habe lediglich versucht die bigotten Ansichten von so manchen Kollegen (nicht nur auf Angler bezogen) zu verdeutlichen. Aber du willst offenbar nicht verstehen. Zu deinem Punkt. Du hast deine hehren Ansichten und isst auch sicherlich sonst nur glücklich gestorbene Tiere und Fallobst und konsumierst nur Ware von glücklich arbeitenden Menschen usw.

Das kannst du auch gerne machen. Nur zwänge mir nicht deine Meinung auf oder schränke mir die Ausübung meines Hobbys ein.

Für mich ist es Ok, einen Fisch zu fangen und wieder zu realeasen. Was diesen Punkt angeht sind wir in Deutschland das gallische Dorf. Wir sind die Ausnahme. Aber am deutschen Wesen soll ja die Welt genesen. Mal wieder.

Und um das C&R mit dem Titel zu verquicken. Für viele Leute übt die Jagd nach den großen oder besonderen Fischen grade den Reiz aus. Und wenn es Europaweit kein C&R bei Karpfen, Welsen und Hechten geben würde, was meint ihr wohl wie die Produktlandschaft aussehen würde?

Hier würden viele Leute die neue Dinge entwicklen und den Angelsport nach vorne treiben eben die Lust verlieren. Wer braucht schon teure Japan Köder um den nächsten 60cm Hecht zu fangen? Und das ganze ist nicht nur auf die Japanköder beschränkt. Die ganze Branche würde stillstehen, weil nurnoch die Leute die ihr Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis ausrechnen und die Geiz-ist-geil Mentalität haben in Deutschland Angeln würden. Und Stillstand bedeuted Untergang. So einfach ist es.

Die C&R Klausel in Deutschland drängt quasi alle spezialisierten Angler aus dem Angelsport raus. Es lebe der Wurmbader mit Unterhemd und Bierbüchse in der Hand.

Deswegen sehe ich das C&R Verbot eben auch als Gefahr für den Angelsport. Wenn das mal Gnadenlos durchgesetzt würde (zum Glück sind ist unsere Polizei ja mit blitzen beschäftigt) dann würde dem Angelsport hierzulande schnellstens der Garaus gemacht werden.

Manchmal muss man eben etwas weitläufiger bzgl. Ursache und Wirkung und kausalen Zusammenhängen denken.


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit dem Vergleich bist du etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.
> 
> Ich habe lediglich versucht die bigotten Ansichten von so manchen Kollegen (nicht nur auf Angler bezogen) zu verdeutlichen. Aber du willst offenbar nicht verstehen. Zu deinem Punkt. Du hast deine hehren Ansichten und isst auch sicherlich sonst nur glücklich gestorbene Tiere und Fallobst und konsumierst nur Ware von glücklich arbeitenden Menschen usw.
> 
> ...


 
meinst du mich? wenn ja... lerne lesen! ... ich schrieb mehrfach, dass es MEINE meinung ist. und zu deiner info, ich bin schon lange aus jedem angelverband und verein ausgetreten, weil mich solche diskussionen einfach von meiner einstellung zum angeln als für mich "sinnvollen" "spass" abhielten und ICH ihn MIR erhalten wollte. ich angele inzwischen nur noch im ausland und in gewässern, wo ich mir kein "schlechtes gewissen" EINREDEN" lassen muß! und ich kann und muss das zum glück noch tun!!!


----------



## Purist (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> 100%ige Releaser kenne ich auch kaum. Jeder hat schonmal einen Fisch verwertet. Trotzdem würden sich Karpfenangler ihr Hobby innerhalb von einem Jahr selber kaputt machen. Dann wäre der Bestand platt. Und Raubfschangeln ist eben doch interessanter, wenn mal ein Meterhecht oder ein +40cm Barsch anbeissen kann und eben nicht alles geplättet wird.



Warum würden Karpfenangler ihr Hobby "kaputtmachen"? Die meisten Karpfen bei uns sind Zuchtformen, die problemlos besetzt werden können. Sie würden ihr Hobby nur insofern "kaputtmachen", dass sie dann keinen Bestand mehr an "für Fotos geeigneten", nicht selten selbst gemästeten, Expemplaren hätten. 
Was bringt dem 40cm Barsch der Meterhecht, wenn der durch unzählige C&R Aktionen geschädigt ist? Nur um deutlich zu machen was ich damit sagen will: Die Meterhechte gab es auch schon, als kein hiesiger Angler mit dem Begriff C&R etwas anzufangen wusste und alles "abknüppelte". 




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Es muss nur eben nicht sein, das eimerweise Barsche oder komplette Hechtbestände in Truhen landen. Und genau das kommt immer wieder vor und macht das Angeln an manchen Gewässern recht uninteressant. Manche bekommen eben den Hals nicht voll, so gierig sind die.
> 
> Das muss mal gesagt werden!



Oje, ich weiss zwar nicht, von welchen Gewässern du sprichst, aber hast du dich schon einmal gefragt, warum besetzt wird? Einzig die Barsche sind ein Problem, früher Plagegeister, im Herbst lecker Filets im Eimer, heute renken ihnen schon im Kindsalter C&R-Experten mit "feinstem Tackle" den Unterkiefer für ein starkes Poser-Foto aus. :c




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wer Freude daran hat, an Gewässern zu hocken wo die maximale Fischgröße bei Mindestmaß+10cm liegt, der hat recht geringe Ansprüche...



Verbutteter Bestand, vermutlich zuviel C&R betrieben worden. |rolleyes



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt. Die meisten "zurücksetzer" haben garkein Problem damit, wenn ihr mal ein Fisch essen wollt. Nur es wäre schön, wenn nicht grade die paar wenigen wirklich interessanten Fische (+30 Pfd Karpfen, Meterhechte oder +40cm Barsche) aus den Gewässern verschwinden.



Jetzt verstehe ich dich gar nicht mehr. Geht es bei dem "Spaß" nur um "interessante Fische", besonders Kapitale Expemplare? Die armen Fische, nur die besonders Großen sollen als Spielgerät herhalten, die anderen sind sogar uninteressant. 



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und es ist sehr schade, das es bis auf in einigen privaten Gewässern darüber keinen Konsens gibt...#q



Ich ahne was für Mast-Tümpel du meinst. #d


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> *meinst du mich? wenn ja... lerne lesen!* ... ich schrieb mehrfach, dass es MEINE meinung ist. und zu deiner info, ich bin schon lange aus jedem angelverband und verein ausgetreten, weil mich solche diskussionen einfach von meiner einstellung zum angeln als für mich "sinnvollen" "spass" abhielten und ihn MIR erhalten wollte. ich angele inzwischen nur noch im ausland und in gewässern, wo ich mir kein "schlechtes gewissen" EINREDEN" lassen muß! und ich kann und muss das zum glück noch tun!!!



Das ist ja wohl ein Witz..hättest meine Antwort ruhig mal abwarten können, dann hättest du dir dein Tirade sparen können.

Ich meine nicht dich, sondern den Post über dir. Sry, aber ich habe ein paar Minuten geschrieben und da kamst du eben dazwischen.

Bist ein bisschen schnell auf 180, oder nicht?


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Purist, du fällst immer wieder durch komische Posts auf, reisst was aus dem Zusammenhang und misinterpretierst oftmals. Bei dir weiss ich garnicht, ob es dir wirklich um eine Diskussion und ein Thema geht, oder ob du nur trollen willst.

Jedenfalls hab ich da keine Lust drauf. Vielleicht findest du ja andere zum "Diskutieren".


----------



## Purist (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und wenn es Europaweit kein C&R bei Karpfen, Welsen und Hechten geben würde, was meint ihr wohl wie die Produktlandschaft aussehen würde?
> 
> Hier würden viele Leute die neue Dinge entwicklen und den Angelsport nach vorne treiben eben die Lust verlieren. Wer braucht schon teure Japan Köder um den nächsten 60cm Hecht zu fangen? Und das ganze ist nicht nur auf die Japanköder beschränkt.



Hast du dich wenigstens einmal gefragt, warum die neuen Entwicklungen "notwendig" erscheinen mögen? Könnte es damit zusammenhängen, dass Fische mehr als einmal in ihrem Leben am Haken hängen müssen, C&R sei dank? 
Das ist kein Fortschritt, das ist Rückschritt: Viel Geld in Firlefanz zu investieren, den man eigentlich gar nicht braucht, ihn durch eigenes Verhalten (C&R) jedoch scheinbar notwendig macht. 




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die ganze Branche würde stillstehen, weil nurnoch die Leute die ihr Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis ausrechnen und die Geiz-ist-geil Mentalität haben in Deutschland Angeln würden. Und Stillstand bedeuted Untergang. So einfach ist es.



Darf ich das als ein Fürwort für die totale Kapitalisierung des Angelsports auffassen? Wie krank sind wir eigentlich alle inzwischen, selbst die ältesten Hobbies müssen für totale Ego-Marktwirtschaft herhalten.


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl ein Witz..hättest meine Antwort ruhig mal abwarten können, dann hättest du dir dein Tirade sparen können.
> 
> Ich meine nicht dich, sondern den Post über dir. Sry, aber ich habe ein paar Minuten geschrieben und da kamst du eben dazwischen.
> 
> Bist ein bisschen schnell auf 180, oder nicht?


 sorry, dein @ kam erst mit der änderung!
 so sieht deine postings aber auch ganz anders aus! ;-)
verstehe aber bitte auch mein "auf 180" es ist nun mal so was von "aufregend", wenn man erlebt, wie sich die anglerschaft in diesem land verhält. wir sind weit von einem früheren "gleichgesinnt" entfernt, was "AUCH" an einer "VERNETZUNG", "medialen Beeinflussung" und MEINER meinung nach so genannten "verbands- POLITIK"  liegt! eine "LOBBY" haben wir, glaube ich, schon lange nicht mehr!


----------



## Purist (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Purist, du fällst immer wieder durch komische Posts auf, reisst was aus dem Zusammenhang und misinterpretierst oftmals. Bei dir weiss ich garnicht, ob es dir wirklich um eine Diskussion und ein Thema geht, oder ob du nur trollen willst.
> 
> Jedenfalls hab ich da keine Lust drauf. Vielleicht findest du ja andere zum "Diskutieren".



Um dich zu beruhigen, ich trolle hier nicht herum. Ich finde nur deine Äußerungen teilweise so schräg, dass ich dich etwas zum nachdenken anregen will. Scheinbar stößt man bei dir da nur auf Granit, daher fehlt dir auch die Lust dazu. |rolleyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> sorry, dein @ kam erst mit der änderung!
> so sieht deine postings aber auch ganz anders aus! ;-)
> verstehe aber bitte auch mein "auf 180" es ist nun mal so was von "aufregend", wenn man erlebt, wie sich die anglerschaft in diesem land verhält. wir sind weit von einem früheren "gleichgesinnt" entfernt, was "AUCH" an einer "VERNETZUNG", "medialen Beeinflussung" und MEINER meinung nach so genannten "verbands- POLITIK"  liegt! eine "LOBBY" haben wir, glaube ich, schon lange nicht mehr!



In diesem Punkt stimme ich dir zu. Das wir keine Lobby haben ist auch mein Reden. Es gibt wohl kaum ein Land, in dem sich die Angler der unterschiedlichen Stile/Ansichten so gerne Scharmützel untereinander leisten. So wird der Angelsport auch nach und nach geschwächt...


----------



## TropicOrange (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ... Zu deinem Punkt. Du hast deine hehren Ansichten und isst auch sicherlich sonst nur glücklich gestorbene Tiere und Fallobst und konsumierst nur Ware von glücklich arbeitenden Menschen usw.
> ...



Ich achte tatsächlich drauf, dass ich mein Fleisch nicht aus dem Supermarkt, sondern vom Dorfmetzger beziehe, bei dem ich weiß, von welchen Bauernhöfen er sein Vieh bekommt und auf welchen Weiden es wiederum grast, anstatt auf billiges Fleischmaterial vom Discounter zurück zu greifen. 
Hehre Ansichten sind das nicht, ich bin auch weit entfernt von einem nachhaltigen Lebensstil.


----------



## TropicOrange (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> In diesem Punkt stimme ich dir zu. Das wir keine Lobby haben ist auch mein Reden. Es gibt wohl kaum ein Land, in dem sich die Angler der unterschiedlichen Stile/Ansichten so gerne Scharmützel untereinander leisten. So wird der Angelsport auch nach und nach geschwächt...



Es hat nichts mit Scharmützeln zu tun, wenn sich die Anglerschaft untereinander hinterfrägt und dadurch weiterentwickelt. Hätte die Menschheit bisher darauf verzichtet, würden wir immer noch mit der Keule vor den Höhlen sitzen.


----------



## fordfan1 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Ich angel aus Spass,und das was ich mitnehmen will knüppel ich ab...

Habe fertig #h


----------



## olaft64 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Genau so sehe ich es auch. 

Wichtig ist die Zeit am Wasser, die Ruhe, die Entspannung. Einen guter Fisch von der richtigen Art (gesteuert durch die Art des Angelns und den Köder) mitzunehmen, ist die Kirsche auf der Sahne auf dem Kuchen. Bestimmt nicht der Hauptgrund für die Zeit am Wasser.

Aber mich begleitet bestimmt nicht jeder Fang, nur weil es offiziell ein Rücksetzverbot gibt.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Lazarus (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Purist, du fällst immer wieder durch komische Posts auf, reisst was aus dem Zusammenhang und misinterpretierst oftmals.


Schon komisch, genau die selben Gedanken habe _ich_ oft, wenn ich Beiträge von _dir_ lese.

Zum Thema: Ich angle aus Spaß für die Pfanne.

D.h., ich würde nicht angeln, wenn ich keinen Fisch essen könnte, z.B. weil Schadstoffe es unmöglich machen würden.
Ich würde aber auch lange nicht so viel Fisch essen wie jetzt, dürfte ich ihn nicht angeln.
Ich angle aber auch, weil ich das in der Natur draußen tun kann, also würde ich das Angeln aufhören, dürfte ich nur noch im Forellenpuff Fische fangen.

Jeden Fisch nehme ich deshalb nicht mit. Wenn ich Karpfen möchte, zwei oder dreimal im Jahr, dann muss er schon die richtige Größe haben. Karpfen unter 6 Pfund dürfen weiter wachsen.
Geht es mir um Brachsen für Fischküchle, dann kann ich keine 25cm-Exemplare brauchen.
Möchte ich die Brachsen dagegen sauer einlegen, müssen sie unter 30cm sein.


----------



## Andal (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Beinahe wie immer. Je später der Abend, desto giftiger die Argumente, wenn man einzelne Einwürfe tatsächlich ein Argument nennen möchte. Man bekommt stellenweise den Eindruck, dass es überhaupt nicht ums Angeln, Spaß und Küche geht, sondern nur noch darum, den Kontrahenten schlecht aussehen zu lassen. Das ganz noch gepaart mit einer Prise Verschwörungstheorie, warum ausgerechnet die anderen dem Angeln schaden, es zu Grunde richten werden.

Kann mir bitte einer erklären, wer hier von welchem Teufel geritten wird?

Geht mit Freude angeln, esst eure Fänge, oder auch nicht, aber macht doch kein solches Geschrei darum und versucht um der Götter Willen keine Reine Lehre herbeizudiskutieren. Daran sind schon ganz andere Größen gescheitert!


----------



## Kaka (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Kaka schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass hier so eine rege Diskussion ohne große Anfeindungen stattfindet! Genauso habe ich es mir vorgestellt



Seitdem ich das hier gepostet habe, ist es giftiger geworden |kopfkrat

Ist nun mal ein kontroverses Thema, aber bleibt doch bitte bei einem netten Umgangston. Ich finde den Thread bis auf die einzelnen Anfeindungen recht informativ und interessant. Man sollte nur die anderen Meinungen akzeptieren und nicht schlecht machen, denn wirklich falsch oder im illegalen Bereich liegt ja keiner.


----------



## paulmeyers (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Naja nur sollten wir mittlerweile soweit sein das wir uns nicht an die Vorschriften klammern sondern dann auch entsprechend große Tiere halt nicht abknüppeln, sondern weil wir schlau und vernunft begabt sind die Tiere zurücksetzen.
Groß Hechte sind wichtig für ein Gewässer da sie z.B. Verbuttung bei Weissfischen reduziert... ausgestopft hilft das Ding keinem mehr und besser als nen 75er Küchenhecht schmeckt der auch nicht. Besser Präparate gibt es mittlerweile auch von Fotos.


----------



## GeorgeB (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Ich bin mal so kackendreist zu behaupten, dass wir alle "aus Spaß" angeln. Spaß im Sinne von Lust auf etwas haben. Was genau diesen "Spaß" ausmacht, ist natürlich bei jedem unterschiedlich. Deshalb immer wieder die Kleinkriege. Die resultieren daraus, dass wir meinen uns für alles vor irgendwelchen selbst ernannten Oberlehrern rechtfertigen zu müssen. 

Kommt dann noch das Moment der Nahrungsbeschaffung hinzu, wird der "Spaß" perfekt. Nichts macht mehr "Spaß", als die eigene Nahrung selbst zu erlegen.


----------



## Siever (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Bei mir müsste es "Angeln aus Spaß UND auch für die Pfanne heißen"! Meine ethisch und moralisch- vertretbaren Grundsätze lege ich mir selbst zurecht. Selbstverständlich bekommt nicht jeder Fisch eins auf den Deckel, aber ich setze auch nicht jeden zurück. Wenn ich denke, dass ich eine sinnvolle Verwendung für einen Fisch finden werde, kommt er mit. Es gibt nix besseres als Fisch oder Fleisch, für das nur ich allein verantwortlich gewesen bin (gilt auch für Obst und Gemüse...)


----------



## phirania (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

also,wenn ich hier lese wie heilig doch so manche angler sind gehe ich bald garnicht mehr zum angeln,denn ich bin ein sünder...
ich gehe angeln um auch fisch zu verwerten ...ich esse gerne fisch...


----------



## Lautertaler (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Habe ich gerade ein Dejavu?

Ach nein bloß wieder einmal ein Catch´n Release Thread.....


|schlaf:


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Siever schrieb:


> Bei mir müsste es "Angeln aus Spaß UND auch für die Pfanne heißen"! Meine ethisch und moralisch- vertretbaren Grundsätze lege ich mir selbst zurecht. Selbstverständlich bekommt nicht jeder Fisch eins auf den Deckel, aber ich setze auch nicht jeden zurück. Wenn ich denke, dass ich eine sinnvolle Verwendung für einen Fisch finden werde, kommt er mit. Es gibt nix besseres als Fisch oder Fleisch, für das nur ich allein verantwortlich gewesen bin (gilt auch für Obst und Gemüse...)



|good:|good:

Sehe ich auch so, verwerteter Fisch landet zwar nicht in meiner eigenen Pfanne bzw. nicht in meinem Magen, aber ich freue mich doch immer wieder wenn ich Freunde und Verwandte mit frischem (über-)Biofisch versorgen und der Fischfangindustrie ein Schnippchen schlagen kann. Selbst wenn das nur ein Tropfen auf den heiußen Stein ist, aber eine Thunfischdose weniger die verkauft wird und auf Pizza landet, ist und bleibt keine Thunfischdose die Gewinn für die Großfangflotten abwirft. Brassenhack auf Pizza kommt wohl richtig gut hab ich mir sagen lassen
Die Reste werden mit etwas Gemüse verkocht und gehen an die Nachbarskatze.


----------



## Angel-Kai (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Kurz und knapp.
In erster Linie aus Spaß! Barsch, Zander und Forelle wandern aber auch gerne mal in den Topf, Pfanne oder Ofen !


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Moin moin,

Was wäre ein Hobby ohne Spaß??
Was sollte es sonst für einen Grund fürs angeln geben wenn nicht der Spaß?

Spaß an der Ausübung als solche.
Spaß am Erfolg.
Spaß wenn der für mich nicht verwertbare Fang wieder zurück gesetzt wird
Spaß wenn der Fang durch Pfanne oder Rauch wandert und mir anschließend den Wanst füllt.

Das Gegenteil vom Spaß ist bekanntlich der Ärger und deswegen geh ich sicher nicht zum angeln.


----------



## Zoddl (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Naja nur sollten wir mittlerweile soweit sein das wir uns nicht an die Vorschriften klammern sondern dann auch entsprechend große Tiere halt nicht abknüppeln, sondern weil wir schlau und vernunft begabt sind die Tiere zurücksetzen.


Mit Intelligenz und Vernunft allein lässt sich für ein Gewässer nicht bestimmen, ob sich ein Grossfisch besser zurückgesetzt gehört. Dafür fehlen dem grossen Teil der Angler zum einen die nötigen Fachkenntnisse im allgemeinen und (viel zu) oft dazu Kenntnisse des spezifischen Gewässers im speziellen.
In einigen Gewässern entnehme ich auch Grossfische ohne jegliche Gewissensbisse oder aus Mangel an grauer Masse zwischen den Ohren. 



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Groß Hechte sind wichtig für ein Gewässer da sie z.B. Verbuttung bei Weissfischen reduziert... ausgestopft hilft das Ding keinem mehr und besser als nen 75er Küchenhecht schmeckt der auch nicht. Besser Präparate gibt es mittlerweile auch von Fotos.


Bleibt nur die Frage, inwiefern es einem Hechtbestand hilft, wenn die grossen Hechtdamen das Gewässer dominieren, während die Männchen vorwiegend im Backofen brutzeln!? 
Wichtiger für eine Gewässer als Grossfische ist ein "gesundes" Artengefüge. Dann kommen die Grossfische (fast) von ganz allein.


Von daher schliess ich mich mal der Meinung an:


Siever schrieb:


> Bei mir müsste es "Angeln aus Spaß UND auch für die Pfanne heißen"! Meine ethisch und moralisch- vertretbaren Grundsätze lege ich mir selbst zurecht. Selbstverständlich bekommt nicht jeder Fisch eins auf den Deckel, aber ich setze auch nicht jeden zurück.





Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Als begeisterter Hobbykoch fände ich es ziemlich schräg, wenn ich einen absolut frischen, natürlich abgewachsenen, waidgerecht getöteten, penibel und ökonomisch verarbeiteten, nachhaltig gefangenen und erstklassisch schmeckenden Fisch wieder zurücksetze und anschließend in den Supermarkt renne und einen Fisch kaufe, der og. Kriterien garantiert *NICHT ANSATZWEISE* in diesem Maße erfüllt.

Andere Hobbyköche beneiden mich in diesem Punkt um mein Hobby Angeln, so wie ich Hobbygärtner, Hobby-Geflügelzüchter oder Pilzesammler beneide, deren Leidenschaft ebenfalls qualitativ hochwertigste Lebensmittel abwirft (, sicher aber in den seltensten Fällen der Selbstzweck des Hobbys ist).




			
				;egal schrieb:
			
		

> *Groß Hechte sind wichtig für ein Gewässer da sie z.B. Verbuttung bei Weissfischen reduziert...*



Was mehrere kleine/mittlere Hechte nicht ungleich effektiver tun? 
Bei aller Sympathie für Großfisch: Ich bin davon überzeugt dass der Angler den Großfisch mehr benötigt, als das Gewässer es tut, weshalb in Diskussionen gern krude Argumente "Pro Großfisch" vorgelegt werden, die einer näheren Betrachtung nicht standhalten. 

Für mich als Hobbykoch, der ungern einfriert, ist ein Großfisch für die Küche übrigens deutlich weniger attraktiv als ein kleinerer Kollege. Ich habe letztes Jahr mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass man mit einem knapp 90er Hecht mit Beilagen ca. 10 Personen satt bekommt!  |bigeyes Sowas kann ich wirklich schlecht planen, weshalb Kapitale für *mich* tendenziell wieder ins Gewässer wandern, so wie ich auch nicht 5 Kilo Steak kaufen würde.


----------



## acker (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Andal schrieb:


> Der selbst mit der Angel gefangene und frisch verzehrte Fisch ist definitiv besser. Nicht nur im Geschmack, sondern auch aus ernährungswissenschadftlicher Sicht. Dazu kommt dann auch noch, dass es bedeutend ökoligischer ist, einen einzelnen Fisch zum Zwecke des Verzehrs gezielt zu entnehmen, als auf ein fertiges Filet zurückzugreifen, zu dessen Herstellung womöglich haufenweise Beifang entsteht, der erstickt und erdrückt wurde und womöglich grenzwertig gelagert wurde. Oder dessen Aufzucht unter sehr fragwürdigen Umweltbedingungen stattfand, siehe Zucht- und Aquafarmingfische.
> 
> Darum mit Spaß an der Freude Angeln und maßvoll seine Fänge zur Pfanne begleiten. Der Goldene Mittelweg eben!


Das sehe ich ebenso und schließe mich diesen weisen Worten an #h


----------



## thanatos (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Hätte nicht gedacht das ,daß Thema uns wieder mal so in Gange bringt,
je größer der Fisch destogrößer auch die Gräten,macht sich viel besser
beim essen,ein Bandmaß oder ähnliches hab ich auch nie dabei,da die 
Mindestmaße eh viel zu klein sind, daß ich so ein Fischchen essen 
würde,anderseits würde es mir nie einen einfallen einen Großen zu
releasen,egal wieviel Eierchen er legen könnte,gerade Hecht und Barsch
sind "üble"Kanibalen ,sollte man sich auch mal überlegen.Zu mindest
nehme ich keinen Fisch mit den ich nicht GLEICH verwerten möchte.


----------



## thanatos (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

und zu Ronny Kohlmann,wenn ich Fisch esse brauch ich keine
Beilage,besten falls ne trockne Stulle.|rolleyes


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



> je größer der Fisch destogrößer auch die Gräten,macht sich viel besser



Das kommt erst mal auf die Zubereitungsart an und Gräten sind sowieso nicht bei allen Fischen Thema.



> ein Bandmaß oder ähnliches hab ich auch nie dabei,da die
> Mindestmaße eh viel zu klein sind



Das ginge bei uns gar nicht, da 1. Pflicht und 2. darf man Untermaßige keinesfalls mitnehmen, wenn sie doch mal zu tief geschluckt haben (und spätestens dann ist es gut zu wissen wie viele cm der Fisch genau hat) 

Ein Papier-Maßband (z.B. von IKEA) sollte jeder bei den Papieren haben.

@ Beilage: da entgeht dir aber einiges!


----------



## Cola (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Meine Philosophie ist es, nur angeln zu gehen, wenn ich auch wirklich einen Fisch verwerten will. Das heißt nicht, dass ich jeden Fisch abschlage, der das Maß hat. Wenn die Größe und die Fischart stimmt, dann entnehme ich den Fisch auch. Dass ich deswegen nur auf Fischarten gehe, die ich gerne esse, erklärt sich von selbst. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren für mich beschlossen, dass ich es moralisch nicht in Ordnung finde, wenn man nur mit dem Vorsatz ans Wasser geht, jeden Fisch wieder reinzuschmeissen. Der Fisch wäre dann ein reines Spaßobjekt und würde nur zu meinem Vergnügen unnötig gestresst oder verletzt. Deswegen kann ich der Waller- oder Karpfenfischerei auch nichts abgewinnen. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## phirania (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Cola schrieb:


> Meine Philosophie ist es, nur angeln zu gehen, wenn ich auch wirklich einen Fisch verwerten will. Das heißt nicht, dass ich jeden Fisch abschlage, der das Maß hat. Wenn die Größe und die Fischart stimmt, dann entnehme ich den Fisch auch. Dass ich deswegen nur auf Fischarten gehe, die ich gerne esse, erklärt sich von selbst. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren für mich beschlossen, dass ich es moralisch nicht in Ordnung finde, wenn man nur mit dem Vorsatz ans Wasser geht, jeden Fisch wieder reinzuschmeissen. Der Fisch wäre dann ein reines Spaßobjekt und würde nur zu meinem Vergnügen unnötig gestresst oder verletzt. Deswegen kann ich der Waller- oder Karpfenfischerei auch nichts abgewinnen. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.



GOOD POSTING.....#h#h#h#6


----------



## Kegelfisch (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Cola schrieb:


> Meine Philosophie ist es, nur angeln zu gehen, wenn ich auch wirklich einen Fisch verwerten will. Das heißt nicht, dass ich jeden Fisch abschlage, der das Maß hat. Wenn die Größe und die Fischart stimmt, dann entnehme ich den Fisch auch. Dass ich deswegen nur auf Fischarten gehe, die ich gerne esse, erklärt sich von selbst. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren für mich beschlossen, dass ich es moralisch nicht in Ordnung finde, wenn man nur mit dem Vorsatz ans Wasser geht, jeden Fisch wieder reinzuschmeissen. Der Fisch wäre dann ein reines Spaßobjekt und würde nur zu meinem Vergnügen unnötig gestresst oder verletzt. Deswegen kann ich der Waller- oder Karpfenfischerei auch nichts abgewinnen. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


So hab ich das von meinem Opa gelernt und so mach ich das auch . Allerdings gibt es Ausnahmen , da verwende ich aber Circle Hooks , um die "Nichtgewollten" wieder möglichst schonend schwimmen zu lassen . Ist kein Allheilmittel , aber meistenens funktionierts. 
Uwe


----------



## fordfan1 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Was wäre ein Hobby ohne Spaß??
> Was sollte es sonst für einen Grund fürs angeln geben wenn nicht der Spaß?
> ...



Soweit der beste Post,dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Das kann ich für mich ganz einfach beantworten.

Ich esse keinen Fisch.

Vor allem aber, niemand braucht eine Rechtfertigung zum angeln. Wer sich rechtfertigen muss, ist mit sich selbst nicht im Reinen.


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Vor allem aber, niemand braucht eine Rechtfertigung zum angeln. Wer sich rechtfertigen muss, ist mit sich selbst nicht im Reinen.




...oder er lebt und angelt z.B. in Bayern!



Petri!

Ernie


----------



## thanatos (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Hallo Ronny,ich lad ´mich mal bei dir zum Fischessen ein
vielleicht kannst du mich ja überzeugen.:

Hallöle Cola ganz deiner Meinung,aber ich gönn´auch den
C&R lern ihren Spaß,wenn ich´s auch nicht verstehe,ist
mit Golf aber auch so.


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Moin moin,



> aber ich gönn´auch den
> C&R lern ihren Spaß,wenn ich´s auch nicht verstehe,i


 
Oooch , das mit dem "Verständnisproblem ließe sich "lösen". 
Dazu bräuchten nur *ALLE* C&Rler *JEDEN* ihrer gefangenen Fische , unter Beachtung von Maß , Schonzeit und Limit, zu entnehmen.....


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



thanatos schrieb:


> Hallo Ronny,ich lad ´mich mal bei dir zum Fischessen ein
> vielleicht kannst du mich ja überzeugen.:



Statt über 500 Kilometer zu fahren lege ich dir ein Rezeptbeispiel ans Herz: http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/144601062684341/Bosses-Hecht.html (falls der link nicht tut: bosses hecht bei chefkoch.de)

In den Sud dann Kartoffeln und anderes Gemüse packen und du schwebst im siebten "Fisch-mit-Beilagen-Himmel".

In vielen Fällen bin ich ja auch Purist, aber gerade Süßwasserfische sind geschmacklich eher dezent und vertragen mMn gerne üppigeres Beiwerk als Brot, sofern nicht aus der Räuchertonne.

Im obigen Falle gebe ich Dir sogar Recht: Größerer Hecht, = größere Y-Gräten = weniger Gepule. 
Allerdings sieht ein ganzer 65er Hecht auf der Platte deutlich genialer aus als die Kotteletts eines 90ers. |bla:

Bei gänzlich grätenarmen Fischen wie Aal, Barschartigen oder Salmoniden haben kleine oder mittlere Exemplare bei richtiger Sizierart gleich viele Gräten wie die Kapitalen: keine.

Bei Weißfischen wird oft gesäuert bis zum geht nicht mehr, weshalb sich gerade bei kleinen Fischen die Gräten supererweichen lassen.

Ich bleibe dabei: der Kapitale ist noch lange nicht zwangsläufig der bessere Speisefisch.


----------



## thanatos (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

danke ich werd´s gelegendlich probieren,sieht ja ganz lecker aus.
hab doch garnicht behauptet,daß die Größeren besser sind ,ist nur
meine Vorliebe.


----------



## mike_w (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Wenn wir in den weiten Kanadas leben würden, könnte wir unsere Fische alle nach belieben auf den Tisch legen. Leider teilen wir uns, zumindest in den Ballungsräumen die Gewässer mit vielen anderen.

Wenn auf 30 ha 500 Angler unterwegs sind und keiner setzt zurück, braucht dort nur nach dem Besatz geangelt werden. Den Rest des Jahres fängt dort niemand gute Fische.
Ich würde gerne jeden Fisch mitnehmen, habe genügend Abhehmer für alles, aber damit würde ich mir meine eigene und die Grundlage meiner Vereinsmitglieder nehmen.

Das ist der einzige Grund für die selektive Entnahme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Ich angle, weils Spaß macht und wenn mal was für die Pfanne passendes dabei ist, umso besser..

Wer ausschliesslich zum Nahrungserwerb angelt und eh keinen Spaß am Angeln hat, sollte besser Reusen nehmen. Um Fische, die man nicht braucht, unverletzt aussortieren und zurücksetzen zu können.
;-))))

Davon ab und viel wichtiger:
Ich lass jedem seine eigene Motivation, ob ich sie teile oder nicht..........


----------



## Cola (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Spaß am Angeln dürfte jeder Angler haben, sonst wäre man ziemlich dämlich, den Aufwand und die Kosten fürs Angeln (Schein, Ausrüstung, Zeit, etc.) auf sich zu nehmen, obwohl man auch in den nächsten Fischladen gehen könnte.

Ich "ächte" auch keinen, der C&R betreibt. Ich bin sogar froh darum, weil sonst viele Fische in der Gefriertruhe vergammeln würden.


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Ich mach sowohl als auch.

Beim Karpfenangeln gehn die meisten wieder rein, außer es fängt sich mal einer mit idealer Pfannengröße.
Genauso isses wenn ich Blinker oder mim Gufi rumrenn.
Wenn ich auf Fisch hab, nehm ich einen mit, aber auch hier darf der Rest wieder schwimmen.

Lediglich beim Aal wird alles (was Schonmaß hat) mitgenommen.


Sollte meiner Meinung nach ausgewogen sein.

Nicht jeder Fisch muss mitgenommen werden, aber auch nicht jeder muss wieder ins Wasser rein.


----------



## Purist (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Lediglich beim Aal wird alles (was Schonmaß hat) mitgenommen.
> 
> Sollte meiner Meinung nach ausgewogen sein.
> 
> Nicht jeder Fisch muss mitgenommen werden, aber auch nicht jeder muss wieder ins Wasser rein.



Wenn du in einem geschlossenen Gewässer fischst, kein Problem. Kurios wird es, wenn Kanalangler jeden maßigen Aal mitnehmen, Karpfen und Hechte jedoch grundsätzlich schonen. Da geht die Spassangelei nämlich für gefährdeten Arten völlig in die Hose.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Das is natürlich logisch.

Ich fisch nen ca. 7ha großen See, außer mir angelt kaum jemand, die meisten, die sonst am See sitzen beten die Karpfen mehr an, als die alten Ägypter die Katzen.
Aal geht keine Sau, bzw. es sind ja keine im See. Kein Wunder, wenn man bis 12 bleibt, die Beißzeit aber um ca. halb 3 liegt^^

Der Hechtbestand is gigantisch, gibt noch ca. 5-7 Leute die Regelmäßig mim Gufi losgehn, dann aber auch mitnehmen.

Im Main siehts schon anders aus, da würd ich nie auf aal gehn, einmal, weil se gefährdet sin, zeitens, weil die Chance auch viel kleiner is (Nebenbei erwähnt - man fängt eh nur Grundeln auf Wurm - so wie auf fast alles andere auch^^) Und wenn man mal nen Aal erwischt, is es ein Schnürsenkel, und nich n Baumstamm wie ausm See.

Ansonsten is Hecht im Main auch eher Mau, es gibt einige, die auf Zander "gufieren", genauso wie auf Waller.
Jedoch machen das auch nur sehr wenige, die jedoch nehmen wirklich alles mit :/

Aber an Überfischung leiden wir absolut nicht^^


----------



## Sockeye (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Mhmm... ich angel aus Spaß für die Pfanne. (OK, manchmal auch nur für den Drill  )

...nur in Deutschland ist mir der Spaß vergangen. 

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Guckt mal die Umfrage, Ernährung als Hauptgrund zum  Angeln sind gerade mal bei fast 700 Anglern nur knapp 6%...:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101


----------



## antares1 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Hi ich gehe nicht für die Pfanne angeln.
Angele ja nur auf Karpfen , habe da nix dagegen wenn jemand auch welche mit nimmt nur verstehe ich nicht warum man Fische tötet die 10 kg und mehr haben. Könnte mir vorstellen das die kleinen besser schmecken.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## labralehn (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



antares1 schrieb:


> Hi ich gehe nicht für die Pfanne angeln.
> Angele ja nur auf Karpfen , habe da nix dagegen wenn jemand auch welche mit nimmt nur verstehe ich nicht *warum man Fische tötet die 10 kg und mehr haben*. Könnte mir vorstellen das die kleinen besser schmecken.
> 
> Gruss Andreas



Kommt auf den Fisch drauf an, es gibt sehr wohl Fische die mehr als 10Kg wiegen und verwertet werden können.

Diese 10kg sind aber nicht das, was im Endeffekt auch zum Verzehr übrigbleibt. Von den 10kg bleibt am Ende nicht mehr viel übrig.

Das sollte man auch bedenken.


Hier ein Bespiel dazu, was von Fischen noch übrig bleibt für den Verzehr:
Fisch Bruttogewicht küchenfertig Filetgewicht bleiben in %

Aal     670 g         450 g             380 g             57

Karpfen 985 g         810 g             330 g             34

Zander 1.000 g         900 g             440 g             44


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Die Ernährung ist zwangsläufig bei Angeln dabei. Das was ich verwerten kann, verwerte ich auch. Und Ziel ist es zu verwerten.

Aber der Antrieb zum Angeln ist ein anderer. Der Ausgleich zur Arbeit/Gesellschaft in der Natur, der Spaß & die Spannung sowie das Adrenalin dabei. Diese Dinge treiben mich dazu an die Ernährung auf dieser Art und Weise zu beschaffen.

Außerdem erweitert es das eigene Bewusstsein. Wenn man selber sich die Nahrung besorgen und verwerten muss, dann bekommt man ein ganz anderes Bewusstsein dazu und das halte ich für sehr wichtig. (für mich)
Die meisten gehen nur in den Supermarkt und viele wissen nicht mal wie die Lebensmittel dort hin gelangen.


----------



## Purist (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Guckt mal die Umfrage, Ernährung als Hauptgrund zum  Angeln sind gerade mal bei fast 700 Anglern nur knapp 6%...:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101



Leider zielt die Umfrage nur auf die Prioritäten ab, nicht jedoch ausschließlich auf "fangt ihr Fische um sie auch zu verwerten?". Ich gehe immer los, um auch etwas für die Küche zu fangen, als Priorität muss ich das aber gar nicht sehen, manchmal bleibt man eben Schneider oder fängt nur Untermaßiges, da zählt dann anderes. Der Fisch auf dem Teller bleibt quasi ein netter, aber selten wirklich sicher einkalkulierbarer, Nebeneffekt. 

Kürzlich laß ich, dass man nach dem letzten Krieg deutlich zwischen Anglern unterschied, die es als Nebenerwerb oder als Sport betrieben. Erstere waren sogar den Berufsfischern ein Dorn im Auge. :q Vermutlich stammt aus den Zeiten noch die häufige Regelung, dass man als Sportfischer die Fänge nicht verkaufen darf.


----------



## Pumba86 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

Bei mir ist es beides, es gibt bestimmte Fischarten, wie zb Hecht, Zander, Forelle, oder auch mal n junger Karpfen.. sagen wir so bis 8Pfund, oder auch mal ne Tinca, die ich gelegentlich schon mal mitnehme, gut zubereitet gibt das einfach ein richtig leckeres Essen, der frische Fisch von hier schmeckt auch einfach besser als der aus der Kühltheke.
Was gibt es besseres als leicht paniertes Zanderfilet in Butter und Zitrone? Ein Gedicht!


Das soll aber nicht heißen, das ich alles rigoros für die Pfanne mitnehme. Nur halt so wie ich grad lust drauf habe. 
Der Großteil wird schonend wieder zurückgesetzt.

Ich liebe es aber auch, Tage am Wasser zu verbringen, evtl mit nem guten Freund, nem Bierchen und evtel nem kleinen Grill(mit Standfüßen).

Einfach entspannen, die Natur beobachten, Pläuschchen halten. 
Angeln ist neben der Pilzsammelei für mich die beste Art ein wenig dem Alltag zu entfliehen.

Denke wenn das von jedem mit bedacht gehandhabt wird und man sich nicht einfach sinnlos die True "vollhaut", ist da nichts gegen einzuwenden.


----------



## Black-Death (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*

ich als anfänger nehme von jeder erstmalig gefangenen fischart  ersteinmal alles mit (entsprechende größe vorausgesetzt). bisher beschränkte es sich zwar nur auf hecht und brasse. denn neben dem gefühl etwas selbst gefangenes zu essen möchte ich den geschmack einfach mal testen.

hauptgrund für mich ist natürlich auch der spaß am angeln.

was die nachhaltigkeit angeht: ich glaube es war sogar eine frage aus der fischereiprüfung: größere fische (glaube es war auf den hecht bezogen) sind schlechte nahrungsverwerter und sollten entnommen werden.

aber insgesamt lautet meine meinung: jeder so wie er meint (schonmaße/-zeiten müssen natürlich eingehalten werden)


----------



## angelmisiu (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln aus "Spaß" oder auch für die Pfanne?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Was wäre ein Hobby ohne Spaß??
> Was sollte es sonst für einen Grund fürs angeln geben wenn nicht der Spaß?
> ...


----------

